# Tisch Asia Acceptances 2012



## Brusco (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Fred Flintstone:
> "Tisch Asia" does not exist.



But if it did this is where I would post my acceptance.



-Brusco


----------



## TWS (Mar 29, 2012)

@Brusco: Cheers! Whats your focus?

I'm accepted for dramatic writing. Can't wait.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so glad this chat group was started.  Did you guys get a pamphlet from Virginia before you got accepted?  I was told accepted students for the directing program at Tisch Asia wouldn't be until mid-April; which, is like 2 weeks away!  But I just got this digital pamphlet about tuition costs, living in Singapore, etc. and I'm thinking they don't send this to people that haven't been accepted, right?


----------



## TWS (Apr 4, 2012)

I got the pamphlet as well. And I think you're right. It makes sense that they would only send this to people who got in


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone hear back yet?  I'm assuming we'll start hearing if we got accepted or not next week??


----------



## MOGLOR (Apr 11, 2012)

I have not heard back yet and also received one of those pamphlets. Will make sure to post if I do hear anything.


----------



## NYUFan (Apr 11, 2012)

Everyone,

That pamphlet was sent from Tisch Asia's Gmail account and was just a Marketing Email to who I would assume is every email they have in their system.

It included a Snapshot (housing) and Art Beat of what they have been up to the past few months.


----------



## rosie1992 (Apr 12, 2012)

I"M IN WITH MONEY!!!!! aaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassicash (Apr 12, 2012)

I was also accepted today with money.


----------



## imrank (Apr 12, 2012)

How were you notified? I'm still waiting to hear about directing...


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone else get a bit peeved at the email they sent. It doesn't specifically state NYU Singapore in it, just Tisch School of the Arts, even the bottom has the NYU address. You don't find out it's an acceptance letter to NYU Asia until you open the PDF, other wise you'd believe it was to just NYU.


----------



## Burnsy (Apr 12, 2012)

I just found out that I got into Tisch Asia's MFA program for Film Production with an emphasis in Cinematography! Unfortunately I deposited money at Chapman University a few weeks ago (since the deadline was March 30th), assuming I would not get in to Tisch Asia. But I guess I was mistaken...

Oh, well. I guess I'm just going to have to eat the $1,000 I "donated" to Chapman. 

Has anyone thought about housing yet?


----------



## michael13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got accepted to directing with scholarship money to boot. I am so excited, this was my first choice school


----------



## TWS (Apr 12, 2012)

@Burnsy - Congratulations. So you got into Chapman already?

I'm in for dramatic writing with a bowl full of money to go with it. I've had a worse day than this


----------



## imrank (Apr 12, 2012)

I got in also! with money! 


whooaaaaa


----------



## alract (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats everybody! I vote someone starts a facebook group. I'd do it but I'm still deciding if Singapore is right for me.


----------



## enrunz (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm in as well. Film. Congrats everybody!, I second alract's motion for a FB group.


----------



## enrunz (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually I'll start it but I need to add people to the group before I can create it, anyone care to send their contact? or add me http://www.facebook.com/enrunz

Cheers

P.S. Please say you're from this blog if you send a friend request. Soo excited =)


----------



## alract (Apr 12, 2012)

Boom! Done! @enrunz just added you on FB


----------



## enrunz (Apr 12, 2012)

And here's the link to the group on FB. Please feel free to add ppl you. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/208965932549533/

Thanks Carla.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, that was like a wave of people getting accepted.  I got an email saying they needed a scanned copy of my official transcript.  I guess I won't be finding out until next week.  I hope I can join you guys on facebook


----------



## CharlesDuckworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I am searching for gratifying drama school in Cynthiana.Is there any commendable institute for it?


----------



## lzfx (Apr 12, 2012)

whoaaa sounds like everyone who was accepted also got money. maybe they automatically give people scholarships as an added incentive to study in singapore (as opposed to ny)?


----------



## pipodiwang (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys. My name is Ping-Wen, from Taiwan. I got accepted with grants by NYU Tisch Asia yesterday. However, I also got offer with scholarships from Loyola Marymount University, LA. 

I really want to go to U.S. to feel and see the different culture and have some new ideas, while I also love the curriculum and teachers of NYU Tisch Asia so much.

I wonder how you guys will choose. Just want some advice. Thanks.


----------



## amelliott (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello All! Ann Marie Elliott, from the US. New here, but I've just been accepted with Playwriting, with money! I've been looking for a way to start getting to know people who will be attending these courses with me in the fall, and this seemed like the best place.

I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## ubeda (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, all! I was accepted to NYU Tisch Asia yesterday via email. Also, with a scholarship. I'm definitely going to take the opportunity so it's nice to hear someone of you are going too.

Some background: I took my undergrad in Hawaii (HPU) and received my degree in Multimedia: Video Production. I currently live in the Bay Area, CA. I didn't apply to any other schools, so I got super lucky.

Can't wait to meet you all soon!


----------



## imrank (Apr 13, 2012)

hi ubeda,

I was accepted as well and i'm also living in the bay area!


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a tough call.  Loyola is in LA, so you'd be in the hottest filmmaking spot in the world.  May I ask what your majoring in Ping-wen?





> Originally posted by pipodiwang:
> Hey guys. My name is Ping-Wen, from Taiwan. I got accepted with grants by NYU Tisch Asia yesterday. However, I also got offer with scholarships from Loyola Marymount University, LA.
> 
> I really want to go to U.S. to feel and see the different culture and have some new ideas, while I also love the curriculum and teachers of NYU Tisch Asia so much.
> ...


----------



## Drufur (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey all, congrats to everyone that got accepted! I heard some mention of scholarships?? Can anyone figure, more or less, after the scholarship, how much it will cost to attend? My plan is to apply here in November. 

Thanks


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Drufur:
> Hey all, congrats to everyone that got accepted! I heard some mention of scholarships?? Can anyone figure, more or less, after the scholarship, how much it will cost to attend? My plan is to apply here in November.
> 
> Thanks



From what I've read the cost of school (without living expenses) on average is around $46,000. Tisch Asia told me they are unable at this moment to give full schollys, but that a large amount of their students receive aid. I checked the site and the scholarships range from a max of $15,000 to like $500. So as you can imagine even if you receive the maximum scholarship there is still a hefty price tag.


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 13, 2012)

I wsa accepted in Tisch Asia with a $14,400 scholarship (which is eligible for renewal for the second year as well).

I currently torn between Tisch Asia and Calarts, which offered me a little over $11,000 in scholarship + work-study (working isn't a big deal to me at all).


----------



## pipodiwang (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by jennifer.hightower2:
> That's a tough call.  Loyola is in LA, so you'd be in the hottest filmmaking spot in the world.  May I ask what your majoring in Ping-wen?<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by pipodiwang:
> Hey guys. My name is Ping-Wen, from Taiwan. I got accepted with grants by NYU Tisch Asia yesterday. However, I also got offer with scholarships from Loyola Marymount University, LA.
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jennifer, thank you for reply. I major in Film Production and I aim to become a director. How about you? : )


Ping-Wen


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I want to write/direct.  We ought to stay in touch then.  We might have classes together


----------



## groovydazzle (Apr 15, 2012)

Anybody received rejection emails yet?


----------



## KKreiser (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello to all.  My name is Kathleen and I was accepted to Tisch Asia for Dramatic Writing after initially applying to the New York campus.


----------



## jennifer.hightower2 (Apr 16, 2012)

FINALLY!  Found out i was accepted this morning.  Make way facebook group, here I come


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a sneaky feeling I'd like to confirm. Did ANYONE not get accepted into Dramatic Writing at Singapore? Did anyone not get a scholarship? (I got 15,600).


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to clarify, one cannot transfer from Singapore to NYC, right? I know it being grad school makes it unlikely, but honestly in terms of "learning" I think it would make a world of sense to be able to spend one year in Singapore and one in NYC, theoretically classes are the same but you'd also get what both programs offer in uniqueness. Again i don't think one can do this though.

And Ignatius I haven't heard of anyone not even receiving money from Singapore let alone not getting in. I'd agree it seems odd.


----------



## amelliott (Apr 16, 2012)

This worries me too...


----------



## tapia (Apr 17, 2012)

I got accepted on Thursday last week for filmmaking with a scholarship (17,000$)! I'm not sure if I can afford the 50 grand tuition yet so I'm on the fence whether I can actually attend.


----------



## groovydazzle (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there a time limit to decide whether you are attending or not? Anybody waitlisted?


----------



## Brusco (Apr 26, 2012)

Rejection letter via email today.



-Brusco


----------



## dmtr (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Brusco

Were you admitted to NYC film and rejected from Tisch Asia?


----------



## groovydazzle (Apr 26, 2012)

@Brusco Sorry man! I still have not heard a word... getting anxious!


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Apr 26, 2012)

What fields did ya'll apply to


----------



## groovydazzle (May 1, 2012)

@P.F I applied to film producing, got an E-mail yesterday with scholarship (15,600) and acceptance package.


----------

